# Autosmart Duet



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've seen a lot of good comments about this shampoo and have seen that you can get 500ml on Fleabay for just over a fiver.

How does this compare to other wash n wax shampoos and what's the dilution ratio like?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

it's great on protected cars sheets like mad but it's only 12 quid for5ltrs of a rep


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

dilution i just pour in never one for ratios


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Not a huge fan of Duet, I've had much better results from Maxolen's wash and wax shampoo. (The name escapes me)


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Not a huge fan of Duet, I've had much better results from Maxolen's wash and wax shampoo. (The name escapes me)


new duet or the old duet?as the old duet was a bit crap:thumb:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

chrisc said:


> new duet or the old duet?as the old duet was a bit crap:thumb:


I have no idea, it was a while ago so it could have been the old one.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> I have no idea, it was a while ago so it could have been the old one.


may have been they improved it loads foams better smells better and not as much needed.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

millns84 said:


> I've seen a lot of good comments about this shampoo and have seen that you can get 500ml on Fleabay for just over a fiver.
> 
> How does this compare to other wash n wax shampoos and what's the dilution ratio like?


I really wouldnt recommend buying on EBAY - it will have been decanted and you have no real idea what you are buying. They could be giving you anything


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it possible to buy a smaller amount from a rep? 

It just seems convenient on Ebay as it's just over a fiver delivered so not too bothered about bulk savings. Obviously, I don't want to buy five litres of something I might not be too keen on.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Is it possible to buy a smaller amount from a rep?
> 
> It just seems convenient on Ebay as it's just over a fiver delivered so not too bothered about bulk savings. Obviously, I don't want to buy five litres of something I might not be too keen on.


Yes it is possible, its called High Gloss Wash in retail and if your location is accurate i know the franchisee who covers your area has it in stock.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

The new improved AS Duet is a great shampoo cleans and foams really well.
Highly recomended :thumb:


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

I highly recommend! i have done a few cars and people think i have polished/waxed them it is that good!


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

Was on the AS van last week getting a few things for work. 
Guy was saying the duet was the dogs danglies but I only get the cheapo stuff in a 25ltr drum for the works vehicles. 
I like the Blast air freshners , bubble gum or berry.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

It's my go to for day to day jobs, brilliant stuff and great vfm


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

I used Duet at an AS training day. I am now using all my current shampoos up and will be buying this in bulk. It is a superb product to use, especially great if your doing a quick wash where protection time is limited.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

RDB85 said:


> Doeas anyone have a 5L tub which they would sell?


I'm sure your Autosmart rep does


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Received mine in the post yesterday and looking forward to trying it.

Smells really fruity and is thicker in consistency than I expected. 

Bottle says 1 part shampoo to 50 parts water but I've read somewhere that it's 1:250?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

The old one was pants!!!! But the new one there do now imo is the best wash wax on the market


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Seen it in a local shop to me for only £12.. worth a try! Might give it a shot now having read some comments.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Received mine in the post yesterday and looking forward to trying it.
> 
> Smells really fruity and is thicker in consistency than I expected.
> 
> Bottle says 1 part shampoo to 50 parts water but I've read somewhere that it's 1:250?


Is this a 5LT tub of Duet or has it been dispensed? If its a 5ltr and says 1.50 dilution then its the old version.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dispensed, just from fleabay :thumb:

Any other way to tell whether it's the old version?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Dispensed, just from fleabay :thumb:
> 
> Any other way to tell whether it's the old version?


New version smells of citrus and is bright yellow, old version has a faint smell and is more amber coloured.

Could be anything in there in all honesty if its off e bay.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well it's bright yellow and does smell fruity so sounds like the new version.

Interested to see how it compares with Einszett Perls which is my current favourite wash n wax shampoo.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> New version smells of citrus and is bright yellow, old version has a faint smell and is more amber coloured.
> 
> Could be anything in there in all honesty if its off e bay.


Agreed. You've no way of knowing what you've bought. Hope it works out ok for you.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've no reason to disbelieve the seller (seems reputable, thousands of positive feedback).

I don't think less of anyone who's looking to make a bit of cash from decanting bulk buy shampoos for a profit...

That said, I did order some semtex which turned out to be playdough, but live and learn eh?


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Weve used Duet exclusively in our car wash side of the business almost from the get go. The improvement made it alot better but we have always found it to be great. We always buy 25ltr+ drums. If anyone wants a sample before they buy 5ltr from the rep just pop in and see me (with a small bottle ideally lol).


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Over The Rainbow said:


> Weve used Duet exclusively in our car wash side of the business almost from the get go. The improvement made it alot better but we have always found it to be great. We always buy 25ltr+ drums. If anyone wants a sample before they buy 5ltr from the rep just pop in and see me (with a small bottle ideally lol).


Shame we're 250 miles away and you didn't say that a few days ago :lol:


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

How much per bucket of water


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

How bigs your bucket?

250/1 iirc so 40ml/10l. I usually just got for a well judged glug


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

If you buy 5L from your rep, ask for a pump dispenser then it's one pump for standard buckets, two pumps for large buckets, should only cost £10/5L. :thumb:


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

m1pui said:


> How bigs your bucket?
> 
> 250/1 iirc so 40ml/10l. I usually just got for a well judged glug


Not sure. its the red bucket they sell in halfrauds.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

realist said:


> If you buy 5L from your rep, ask for a pump dispenser then it's one pump for standard buckets, two pumps for large buckets, should only cost £10/5L. :thumb:


Got the 5l but no pump. I'll get one when I see him next


----------



## Iggy (Aug 28, 2007)

Planning to get some of this, but my local AS rep is quoting £15 for a 5L bottle....does this sound about right?

Seems to be some price variation?


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Planning to get some of this, but my local AS rep is quoting £15 for a 5L bottle....does this sound about right?
> 
> Seems to be some price variation?


Not sure how much I got charged on Tuesday. But I had all this for £50


----------



## Iggy (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like a good deal you had there!

Is there a central AS price list I wonder or do the individual reps do their own thing?


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm not sure was my first time buying and meeting the rep


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Reps set their own price.


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

c4 loeb said:


> Not sure how much I got charged on Tuesday. But I had all this for £50


Think he undercharged you.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Reps set there own price I think they generally work on 3 tier system lowest middle and high price depending on how much your buying if they like you big business customer etc.


----------

